# sorry but how does it all work?



## Mart Ini (Aug 22, 2004)

what is 2d and 3d profile?? or set clock?

cuz i dont see a read me or something. So basicly, how do i use the program?

And please dont call me a noob or whatever, i just dont know alot about pc's.

thx


----------



## Mart Ini (Aug 22, 2004)

sorry i didnt see that theres a readme on the site..!


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 22, 2004)

http://atitool.techpowerup.com/doc for documentation


----------

